# problema boot [FAQ]

## chaosgate

Salve a tutti,

sono riuscito da poco tempo ad installare la gentoo 2004,

ho un piccolo problema pero' che si manifesta durante il caricamento del SO, 

mentre effettua i vari controlli e mounts, mi esce questo messaggio:

warning: '/proc/partition does not mathc /dev directory structure,

name change /dev/ide/host/bus0/target0/lun0/disc -> /dev/hda

The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS but DEVfs = mount was omitted as a kernel command line. Directory structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device name.

poi si blocca...

immetto /dev/hda1 (la mia boot) e il caricamento procede, poi tutto ok...

come posso fare? la partizione di root è una reiserfs, in fstab l'ho impostata correttamente mi pare... qualche suggerimento?

grazie a tutti, 

saluti

SImone

----------

## Peach

prova a postare il tuo fstab... potrebbe anche essere qualche opzione del kernel non attivata... hai controllato di aver incluso tutto il necessario come da guida di installazione? che kernel usi?

----------

## shev

Controlla di aver attivato built-in nel kernel le opzioni idicate nella guida all'installazione, in particolare quelle relative a devfs e al mount automatico al boot.

Per il resto, benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## chaosgate

ecco qua l'fstab:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2	noauto,noatime1 1

/dev/hda3		/		reiserfs	noatime	0 0

/dev/hda2		none		swap	sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660	noauto,ro	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

----------

## chaosgate

che skifo di formattazione...come posso copiare testo da vi o xedit e poi copiarlo correttamente nel browser (mozilla), ho dovuto passare fstab su win   :Confused: 

----------

## OKreZ

devi postare il contenuto tramite i tag CODE

----------

## chaosgate

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hda3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 0

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

grazie  :Smile: 

per fare un banale copia/incolla con xedit o vi il ctrl+c / v non funzia?

ciao e grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *chaosgate wrote:*   

> per fare un banale copia/incolla con xedit o vi il ctrl+c / v non funzia?

 

C'e' di meglio. Selezioni il codice da copiare poi ti sposti dove vuoi metterlo e schiacci il tasto centrale del mouse.

----------

## OKreZ

[OT] ti basta selezionare il testo ed incollarlo tramite tasto centrale; se non hai il tasto centrale (ed hai Option "Emulate3Buttons" nella sezione "InputDevice" del mouse in /etc/X11/XF86Config) lo incolli cliccando contemporaneamente il tasto sinistro e destro [/OT]

----------

## chaosgate

comodo! grazie, mi sentivo un po perso senza il copia/incolla   :Embarassed: 

----------

## chaosgate

qualcosa di scorretto nel'fstab?

il kernel è il 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 emerso da un network installer disk della Gentoo2004

----------

## OKreZ

controlla che sia attiva la voce relativa a DEVFS nella configurazione del kernel

```
[*]   Automatically mount at boot
```

come suggeriva shev

----------

## chaosgate

tramite il make menuconfig nel /etc/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo.r1 ?

scusate la domanda, ma sono ancora abbastanza indietro...  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *chaosgate wrote:*   

> tramite il make menuconfig nel /etc/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo.r1 ?

 

Si e il path completo e'

```
File systems  --->   Pseudo filesystems  --->   [*]   Automatically mount at boot
```

----------

